# Sabah



## Pasty C (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm looking at travelling to the Malaysian Sabah region in October November. Can someone tell me if this area is safe enough at the moment? The smart traveller website says to reconsider your need to travel in the coastal regions of eastern Sabah including nearby islands and dive sites and suggests to exercise a high degree of caution in Eastern Sabah. Do I need to be concerned? Can any let me know the degree of danger of these statements in Malaysia, just trying to divulge if it is really that bad or not? Don't want to change my trip.

Look forward to hearing from locals, expats, etc. Thanks


----------

